# what is this?



## marios (Jan 10, 2007)

what is this fish i have?.....


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

This might be your fish?

Link >>> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1992


----------



## marios (Jan 10, 2007)

yes it is!!! thanks a lot


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep. Oreochromis niloticus (Nile Tilapia)


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hope you have a 600g tank for it hehe... 30"!


----------



## marios (Jan 10, 2007)

gage said:


> hope you have a 600g tank for it hehe... 30"!


yeah i know!! :? i'll probably give it to a petshop or something


----------



## marios (Jan 10, 2007)

what price should i ask? its 7 inches long


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

The price you paid from the place you got it. (money back, goods not as wanted).
Anywhere else, about a third of what you payed, in goods only is about the best you can hope for.


----------



## marios (Jan 10, 2007)

24Tropheus said:


> The price you paid from the place you got it. (money back, goods not as wanted).
> Anywhere else, about a third of what you payed, in goods only is about the best you can hope for.


hehe i fished it from a local river 8) so what price should i ask?


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Oreochromis niloticus are not exactly a popular fish and many times even finding a home for a 7 inch fish is difficult. You might get exactly what you paid for it = $0 or you might get lucky and find some one that actually wants it.

Kevin


----------

